
International Standards Workshop on AR - live streaming - samiq
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/iswar
======
devmonk
Neat! A few problems from the beginning of the stream I was just watching: it
was oversaturated (too bright on left), too zoomed out, volume too low,
couldn't see the presentation he was referring to. Basically, I just couldn't
get much out of it.

------
samiq
you can also check the papers and moderators links for each session at
<http://bit.ly/iswar2010> and follow the twitter list
<http://twitter.com/#!/list/discovrplaces/ar-standards>

